
Verizon will offer free spam protection to all of its customers - elektor
https://www.theverge.com/2019/1/18/18188140/verizon-free-spam-robocall-protection
======
tonyquart
Talking about telemarketers, I think I have read a nice article about this
topic at [https://www.whycall.me/news/my-4500-payday-from-a-
telemarket...](https://www.whycall.me/news/my-4500-payday-from-a-
telemarketer/). It's nice to see tech companies which are willing to help
customers to fight against spammers. I really hope that the government will
take this telemarketing call problem seriously.

